# 100 watt solar kit $165



## budgetprepp-n (Jul 8, 2015)

I was looking around on eBay and saw this and thought I would share 
Looks a lot better than the Harbor Freight kits

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/390620928486?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true


----------



## tunnelvision (Jul 2, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I was looking around on eBay and saw this and thought I would share
> Looks a lot better than the Harbor Freight kits
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/390620928486?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Looks like a pretty solid deal. Anyone have any experience with actually using this kit?


----------

